# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Escarabajo muerto.

## perdiguera

Un escarabajo que ha fallecido, víctima de no sé qué pues lo he encontrado patas arriba.

----------


## HUESITO

Mola, tendrian que investigarse las causas de la muerte... :Big Grin:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Parece ser la hembra del escarabajo rinoceronte.
Saludos, Francisco.

----------


## HUESITO

> Parece ser la hembra del escarabajo rinoceronte.
> Saludos, Francisco.


Tocayo, ¿como sabes el sexo de la escarabaja o miembra de los escarabajos rinoceronte?
Esta claro que eres un docto en insectos y microorganismos.
Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Con permiso de perdiguera subo el macho del escarabajo rinoceronte.



Saludos, Francisco.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues más parece un elefante que un rinoceronte. ¿Qué dimensiones tiene?

----------


## Luján

Según la Wiki ( http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oryctes_nasicornis muy escaso el artículo), unos 6 cm.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas compañero, no he podido responder, el que yo me encontré tendría entre 3 y 4 cm, no lo puedo enseñar porque lo metí en un bote y al final olía mal y lo tire aunque cuando lo encontré ya esta muerto.
Conozco una pared que normalmente son atraídos, la próxima vez habrá que estudiarlo más detenidamente.
Saludos, Francisco.

----------

